
Does FriendFeed Solve a Problem, or Highlight One?  - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/friendfeed_information_overload.php
======
brlewis
Obviously FriendFeed is for people who _want_ lots of information from their
friends. If all you wanted was a digest every few months of your friends'
doings, you'd be using ourdoings.com.

